# Hello everyone I am newbie,



## bordios1983 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello everyone I am newbie,
Job Seeker and one of the thousand applicants who want to work in Australia,I want to be a Production Worker/Merchandiser/Food Server
Can anyone help me r give some advice on how and where should I begin to find a job online?thank you for this Very informative forum,God Bless


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Finding a job is irrelevant. Do you qualify for a visa?


----------



## bordios1983 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi boss Verystormy,
Thank u so much for taking the time to response my message,actually as a beginner in this forum i do not also have knowledge of how to start a job in australia affiliation, and where do I start online, I am currently working here in Kuwait as Cashier/Food Server,but I want to work also as production worker in australia, I am applying every night through online to find a sponsor to work as a production worker would u help me more about this boss Verystormy? again thank so much and God bless you


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

I am afraid it doesn't work like that.

To be sponsored you need a skill / occupation that is on one of the two occupation lists published by the government called SOL and CSOL. Along with the relevant qualifications and experience.

Jobs such as food serving are not available for sponsorship.

http://industry.gov.au/Office-of-th...ments/2015Submissions/Optometry-Australia.pdf

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL


----------



## bordios1983 (Mar 2, 2016)

I was very pleased with the second answer boss Verystormy I have learned now as a beginner because you answered,I start to read the information contained in the provided links you gave,thank u so much boss Verystormy God bless you


----------



## Green Koala (Mar 8, 2016)

Most popular source of job adverts is gumtree. You can search also on "seek" - sometimes you can find there an adverts with 457 visa option.


----------



## bordios1983 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank u so much boss Green Koala,may God bless you


----------



## rosydovey (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi,bordios 
If you are permanent resident of Australia, and you have authority to take decision in country then the country will sponsor you a PR only.
If you are able for the government job or semi-govt sectors job then you have to fill form in government education authority sector and apply for the various post in private or government sector.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

rosydovey said:


> Hi,bordios
> If you are permanent resident of Australia, and you have authority to take decision in country then the country will sponsor you a PR only.
> If you are able for the government job or semi-govt sectors job then you have to fill form in government education authority sector and apply for the various post in private or government sector.


This makes no sense. The OP isn't eligible for a visa.


----------



## bordios1983 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank u so much for ur time guy's to reply I appreciate d,may God bless u guy's


----------



## khansdaf (May 3, 2016)

Hi bordios, "seek" a good website to finding a job in Australia online. But as my experience you can first get the PR visa.


----------



## bordios1983 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank u so boss khansdaf,so I can apply for pr in the embassy of Australia here in kuwait?may God bless you boss


----------



## bordios1983 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi boss Khansdaf thank u so much ur reply,so I can apply for PR in the embassy of Australia here in kuwait right?may God bless u


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

bordios1983 said:


> Hi boss Khansdaf thank u so much ur reply,so I can apply for PR in the embassy of Australia here in kuwait right?may God bless u


No.

Did you read my previous email. Did you look at the links I posted?

You must have an occupation and qualifications and experience in one of the skilled occupations on one of those lists. Your current occupation is not eligible for a visa. You can not work in Australia without a visa.


----------



## mando73 (May 3, 2016)

There are many good sites too find jobs like indeed au , seek or Tanquib


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

mando73 said:


> There are many good sites too find jobs like indeed au , seek or Tanquib


There is no point in the poster looking for a job if they do not qualify for a visa


----------

